# Tube holder



## EST (Jun 22, 2021)

Just thought I'll share a tube holder I made today. Had some spare 5 mm metal sheet so I cut out some plates and welded them.
Should work fine with a hole saw and I have all the adjustment I need takes up to around 35 40 mm tubing


----------



## jwmelvin (Jun 22, 2021)

I’ve been wanting to figure out an approach to tube notching for quite some time. This seems quite good. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 22, 2021)

You know you are using the lathe as a mill. It might get confused with the gender identity after a while.


----------



## brino (Jun 22, 2021)

Great Idea!

I could see using this for a pipe-jaw add-on for my bench vise, perhaps welded onto the back fo a piece of angle iron.

Thanks for sharing this.
-brino


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 23, 2021)

Damn! I just bought a tube notcher. The job was done by the time it arrived. It was brutal! It never even occurred to me to try it in the lathe.


----------



## EST (Jun 23, 2021)

Hehe well I had this one before that I also made. Worked good but hard to set up good and could only but in center.


----------

